# Proper Ventilation



## Cbathauer237 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have about 3,500 square feet of epoxy flooring in a commercial food prepping area. This will be our first project having to deal with FDA, and we want to make sure we are going about this the right way. I was able to put a price together for the application of the epoxy system, but did not include any sort of pricing for ventilation of the space. This area is new to us as we mainly do residential. What is my best to approach this issue with the client? How do I word my contract to insure we are safe?


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Not sure I understand your quandary. Are you talking about ventilation while the installation is taking place, or for long-term occupancy? If the latter, I don't see where you have any responsibility at all. That should have been handled by the builder.


----------



## MrTypical (Feb 12, 2013)

Is the kitchen going to be occupied during the installation? How does the FDA get involved at all? I can see a health department inspection maybe.


----------

